# No-explode, Fast Twitch, Or Supercharge



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 15, 2006)

no-expldoe, fast twitch, or supercharge are 3 supplements at the place i buy my supplements at, that interest me. the no ex-pldoe and superhcarge both have NO in them, but fast twitch doesnt. Has anyone tried these supplements? I Kno the NO-Xplode is popular, but never really heard much about superhcharge of fast twitch. So if anyone here has herd good things about them, please let me know.


----------



## Matt1973 (Feb 16, 2006)

I am about finished with my first container of no-explode and will be buying another. It is truly awesome. I haven't tried any others to compare it to, but if this one works this good on me why would i go for something different?
Take 2-3 scoops preworkout about 20-30 minutes early and you will go for hours in the gym. I don't get tired. i don't ever feel like I can't lift something my muscles just give out. It is a good supplement in my opinion.
A warning though, do not take a full 3 scoops on empty stomach then not eat after gym. Get food in your belly immediately or you'll feel like your heart is going to explode. I did anyways.


----------



## theoldeagle (Feb 16, 2006)

So, when do you eat, before you take it or after the workout? Just not clear to me. Have you tried any of BSN's other products like the new Nitrix or Cell-Mass? Anyone else care to comment on these?


----------



## Matt1973 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry, I guess that was unclear. 2.5 hours prior to workout is when I have my last meal. then 20-30 minutes prior to the gym I take NO-Explode. Then immediately after my workout, usually around 2 hours, I eat and take a protein shake.


----------



## PTYP (Feb 17, 2006)

I did the BSN Stack (nitrix, noxplode, cell mass) and increased strength about 30% and gained about 20 lbs of muscle in 2 months. But of course, my diet regime was very strict, and I worked my ass off in the gym. To say the gains were from the supps or from the training is a dilema. 

On a side note, when I was finished with the bottles, I switched to Sans V12 and my workout intensity dimminished.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 17, 2006)

I wish i can do the BSN stack too but all that is too expensive
I cant even afford the No-explode/Cell mass, damn hate being po'


----------



## leanbody (Feb 18, 2006)

*Fast Twitch*

I HAVE BEEN USING FAST TWITCH FOR THE PAST THREE MONTHS AND REALLY LIKE IT. I HAVE TRIED NO EXPLODE AND FOLLOWED THE RECOMMENDED USAGE  DIRECTIONS. I WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY NO EXPLODE AT ALL BUT THEN I DID NOT STACK IT WITH CELL MASS EITHER. I HAVE HAD EXCELLENT GAINS USING FAST TWITCH BUT IF YOUR SENSITIVE TO CAFFEINE BEWARE, I HAVE HAD PROBLEMS SLEEPING WHILE USING IT. I LIKE THAT FAST TWITCH HAS KRE-ALKALYN IN IT. 


Serving Size: 1 Scoop (23g) 
Servings Per Container: 40

Amount Per Serving:

Calories 70 
Total Fat 0g 
Saturated Fat 0g 
Trans Fat 0g 
Cholesterol 0mg 
Total Carbohydrates 15g 5% 
Sugars 0g 
Protein 3g 6% 

Vitamin C 45mg 70 
Vitamin E 30iu 100% 
Vitamin B6 3mg 150% 
Vitamin B12 10mcg 170% 
Folate 400mcg 100% 
Magnesium 5mg 
Sodium 110mg 5% 
Potassium 200 
Calcium 25mg 3% 

CytoCrea Buffered, Water Stable Creatine & GCC Precursor Matrix: 3535mg 
(blend of betaine anhydrous, glycocyamine, kre-alkalyn, glycine, l-serine, alpha-glycerol phosphorylcholine, vitamin b6, vitamin b12, folic acid) 

NitroAmp Dual Action Nitric Oxide Enhancing System: 3375mg 
(blend of arginine akg, l-citrulline, citrulline malate, ascorbic acid, vitamin e acetate, arginine malate, l-norvaline) 

CytoRepair Tree Radical Protecting, Cortisol Blocking Factors: 620mg 
(blend of glutamine peptides, phosphatidyl serine, alpha lipoic acid, taurine, l-tyrosine) 

ErgoLyte Electrolyte & Analerotic Performance Enhancers: 835mg 
(blend of potassium citrate, sodium citrate, clacium citrate, magnesium oratate, potassium aspartate) 

Caffeine 200mg


----------



## uhockey (Feb 18, 2006)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I did the BSN Stack (nitrix, noxplode, cell mass) and increased strength about 30% and gained about 20 lbs of muscle in 2 months. But of course, my diet regime was very strict, and I worked my ass off in the gym. To say the gains were from the supps or from the training is a dilema.
> 
> On a side note, when I was finished with the bottles, I switched to Sans V12 and my workout intensity dimminished.



HAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.  Ok, I think I'm done.  20lbs of muscle in 8 weeks........you'd be LUCKY to accomplish that on a good AAS cycle.    

I don't mean to flame, but what is BSN paying you?


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Feb 18, 2006)

leanbody said:
			
		

> I HAVE BEEN USING FAST TWITCH FOR THE PAST THREE MONTHS AND REALLY LIKE IT. I HAVE TRIED NO EXPLODE AND FOLLOWED THE RECOMMENDED USAGE  DIRECTIONS. I WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY NO EXPLODE AT ALL BUT THEN I DID NOT STACK IT WITH CELL MASS EITHER. I HAVE HAD EXCELLENT GAINS USING FAST TWITCH BUT IF YOUR SENSITIVE TO CAFFEINE BEWARE, I HAVE HAD PROBLEMS SLEEPING WHILE USING IT. I LIKE THAT FAST TWITCH HAS KRE-ALKALYN IN IT.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey leanbody, I went with the supercharge other than the NO explode and FAST twitch, so what kind of gains u had with fast twitch, and one scoop of that stuff is doing it for you? Because I know most people using no-explode goes with 2 or 3 scoops, bu tI think 2 or 3 scoops a day is a lot and the bottle will be gone within weeks. Supercharge got 150mg of caffeine and instaed of kre alkalyn it has di creatnie malate.


----------



## leanbody (Feb 18, 2006)

*Fast Twitch*

I have been able to add on about seven pounds in two months and seem to keep being able to gain mostly lean muscle.iI guess that depends on how you eat, train, and cardio though. My endurance has improved during my sets and my mental focus is just as good as when i was using no explode. I admit fast twitch is a little hard on my stomach and gets me a little to sketchy but I have a lot of stamina to have a great work out. The pumps are a lot more intense than what experienced with no explode. I take two scoops of fast twitch about an hour before my workout, sometimes three. Yeah it can be exspensive but there are some fairly priced sites to buy from. Personally I like it better than no explode alone but perhaps no explode and cell mass is better I dont know.


----------



## theoldeagle (Mar 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> I wish i can do the BSN stack too but all that is too expensive
> I cant even afford the No-explode/Cell mass, damn hate being po'




Yeah, it is really expensive, but check out e-bay. Sometimes you can catch a descent deal from a few of the vendors. It is still far from cheap, but cheaper than many other places. If you want the particular vendor, PM me.

I have been using the Nitrix, Cell Mass, and No-Xplode for about a month and really like it. I am not seeing that much weight gain yet, I actually lost alot of fat and put on some mass, but I recently adjusted my diet to gain some more mass--I wasnt eating enough, prior-too busy. PS--I took a stacker 2 XPLC the other day for energy early in the morn with a protein shake and Nitrix. A few hrs later I took my No-Xplode before going to the gym. Now I am not sensitive to stimulants at ALL, but this sent me to the point of being sort of scared.. Sort of a side note to be careful what u mix and to be prepared for the possibility that you may not react well to it.
ROCK ON, everybody.


----------



## 40-yard dash_2 (Mar 16, 2006)

dontsurfonmytur said:
			
		

> I wish i can do the BSN stack too but all that is too expensive
> I cant even afford the No-explode/Cell mass, damn hate being po'


Are ya'll serious?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 17, 2006)

40-yard dash_2 said:
			
		

> Are ya'll serious?



Lets review. They all have less than 100 posts, and no avatars. Yes, they are serious


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Mar 17, 2006)

u must be stupid cuz i got more than 100


----------



## zombul (Oct 3, 2006)

I know I'm reviving an old thread but I have used NO EXPLODE and am currently using FAST TWITCH(FT).This FT is a strong stim.I have never had problems with a stim before but I feel like I am going to have a heart attack with this stuff.It feels like I'v got a 45lb. plate on my chest 12 hrs. after I use it.I have insane intensity when lifting and can go with out sleep for long periods of time on the stuff but it's scarry as hell.I am alse getting pains in my lowerback that I haven't felt since my last SD cycle.Probably to much caffiene because I take 2 caps LEAN FUEL EXTREME in the morning and the FT about 8hrs. later before I workout(2 scoops).I get more of a rush with FT but don't have that awesome focus after I'm finished.So considering the odd effects Im getting from FT I'll go with NO next time...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2006)

leanbody said:


> I HAVE BEEN USING FAST TWITCH FOR THE PAST THREE MONTHS AND REALLY LIKE IT. I HAVE TRIED NO EXPLODE AND FOLLOWED THE RECOMMENDED USAGE  DIRECTIONS. I WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY NO EXPLODE AT ALL BUT THEN I DID NOT STACK IT WITH CELL MASS EITHER. I HAVE HAD EXCELLENT GAINS USING FAST TWITCH BUT IF YOUR SENSITIVE TO CAFFEINE BEWARE, I HAVE HAD PROBLEMS SLEEPING WHILE USING IT. I LIKE THAT FAST TWITCH HAS KRE-ALKALYN IN IT.
> 
> 
> Serving Size: 1 Scoop (23g)
> ...



They make fast twitch without caffine. Lighting Lemondade don't have caffine.


----------



## Bajenman88 (Oct 3, 2006)

PTYP said:


> I did the BSN Stack (nitrix, noxplode, cell mass) and increased strength about 30% and *gained about 20 lbs of muscle in 2 months.* But of course, my diet regime was very strict, and I worked my ass off in the gym. To say the gains were from the supps or from the training is a dilema.
> 
> On a side note, when I was finished with the bottles, I switched to Sans V12 and my workout intensity dimminished.



Lawl.


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2006)

I tried No-Xplode - was good ... am trying Universal Storm right now and not impressed, won't buy it again

Have you tried Gaspari's Superpump? Expensive, but gives you a killer pump when taken with the "size on" creatine during your WO... But be prepared to sit on the toilet all day......  I couldn't handle it, but my husband can.


----------



## zombul (Oct 4, 2006)

I have dropped the FT and am only going to use it occasionally.


----------



## yellscorp (Feb 23, 2008)

zombul said:


> I know I'm reviving an old thread but I have used NO EXPLODE and am currently using FAST TWITCH(FT).This FT is a strong stim.I have never had problems with a stim before but I feel like I am going to have a heart attack with this stuff.It feels like I'v got a 45lb. plate on my chest 12 hrs. after I use it.I have insane intensity when lifting and can go with out sleep for long periods of time on the stuff but it's scarry as hell.I am alse getting pains in my lowerback that I haven't felt since my last SD cycle.Probably to much caffiene because I take 2 caps LEAN FUEL EXTREME in the morning and the FT about 8hrs. later before I workout(2 scoops).I get more of a rush with FT but don't have that awesome focus after I'm finished.So considering the odd effects Im getting from FT I'll go with NO next time...



What flavor did you take in FT,   they have all cafeine, but no the limonade one,    maybe the feeling of heart attack is cause by the cafeine?????
What are you thinking about that??


----------



## iceman816 (Feb 25, 2008)

I've tried Noexplode and found it to be a real help getting over a weight training plateu.
But when i can't aford it i have been also using the Endorush Drink ..
I drink about a 3rd and get a nice boost also


----------



## mcguin (Feb 26, 2008)

havent tried the others but have used the NO xplode...great product!  Definitely noticed and felt a big difference in pumps, strength and focus after using for a month


----------

